# primatene tabs



## ilikeweights (Jan 27, 2010)

did a search, couldnt find much on where to buy these at.  everywhere i've gone they have either been sold out, or there wasnt a list of ingredients so i wasnt able to tell if they had ephedra hcl in it or not.  does anyone have a reputable source that i can pick these up at for a fair price.  about how much should a bottle of 60 go for with ephdra in it?  i've found places to get it, but pricing seemed too cheap, so i thought maybe they were ephedra free.  please message pms for sources on where to obtain, thanks.


----------



## Marat (Jan 27, 2010)

Just some information for you:

The ingredient in Primatene is ephedrine HCl. Another drug, Bronkaid, contains ephedrine sulfate. This slightly differs in the ephedrine HCl that you mentioned --- the molecule that the ephedrine is bonded to to stabilize it is a bit heavier with sulfate than it is with HCl. In theory, you get less ephedrine with sulfate than HCl, however, this difference is entirely negligible. On a milligram to milligram basis, they are effectively the same. Therefore, if you are looking for ephedrine, don't worry if it is ephedrine HCl or ephedrine sulfate.

Ephedrine HCl/sulfate is the isolated compound from the ephedra plant. Because the active ingredient is isolated, one's doses can be more safely titrated than if taken from the plant --- there is no way of eyeballing how much active ingredient is in the plant. This is the distinction between using the ephedra plant and ephedrine HCl/sulfate.


I'm not sure why you are having trouble finding Primatene --- basically all drug stores have them. Regardless, the drug Bronkaid contains 25mg of ephedrine sulfate per serving. Primate contains 12.5mg of ephedrine HCl-- you have to take two Primatenes for every Bronkaid. 

Perhaps you should check out Walgreens, CVS, Duane Reade. Basically any local drug store for Bronkaid --- it's something like $12 for a box of 60.


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 27, 2010)

ohhhhhhh, damn, i had totally read that about the ephedrine sulfate, i was just so stuck on getting primatene, i had tunnel vision.  thanks for the advice.  i've been able to find primatene online, but they havent always had the ingredients list, so i wasnt sure if i was buying the ephedra free kind; but thanks, that answers my question.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep,any of the major chain drugstores carry one or both.


----------

